# Caption This! Saturday Dec. 18th



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, here's the first "Caption This" picture. I'll try to put one up each week. I hope you enjoy them...

So, what's happening with this big fellow??

View attachment 92570


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

"Shall we dance???!!" ( yeah I'm very good at these things ROFL!)


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:blink:  " MOM what took you so long ! you finally picked me up from the dog walker! " I MISSED YOU TOO MUCH"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mommy....carry me...I'm tired....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Mom ... I'm exhausted. Please pick me up and carry me.

(I love the other captions! ... Great job ladies!)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG! Pat!! I can't believe it! GMTA!


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

My HERO! (see cape)


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

"Mom, I'm up to here on you, oops I think I passed you!"
(remember when the kids used to do that when they were shorter than us!)


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

"You're the one!"


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

"Kiss me! I promise I won't turn into a frog!"


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mom: "And they said you were going to be a teacup!"


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

"Next time, YOU'RE wearing the dog costume!"


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

" All right, time to switch. I'll walk you now."


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Dora's Mom said:


> "Next time, YOU'RE wearing the dog costume!"


 :HistericalSmiley: I vote for this one...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Do you think we'll win "Dancing with the Stars"?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

princessre said:


> Mom: "And they said you were going to be a teacup!"


Loved this one!!!!


Lacie's Mom said:


> Do you think we'll win "Dancing with the Stars"?


Lynn - you and I think alike. I was going for "Mom, let's practice for 'Dancing with the Stars.' I heard the glitter ball trophy is filled with treats':chili:.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

But ma!!! I dont wanna go w her , i wanna stay w u !!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

princessre said:


> Mom: "And they said you were going to be a teacup!"


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Love this.

hmmmm

"You got me out here in this wet weather, so where is this Doggy Treat store, you promised we would go too, I'm not moving to you tell me  "


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I promise I'll be good when I grow up!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am not good at that but love all of your captions.

"I want to kiss you, won't you let me ?"


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dora's Mom said:


> "Next time, YOU'RE wearing the dog costume!"


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

See Mommy I told you I am taller than you.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Do you think we'll win "Dancing with the Stars"?





Snowbody said:


> Loved this one!!!!
> 
> 
> Lynn - you and I think alike. I was going for "Mom, let's practice for 'Dancing with the Stars.' I heard the glitter ball trophy is filled with treats':chili:.


Aw shucks. Here I thought I had something super original and then I saw you both had a DWTS theme.

Here is mine.

I'm in! DWTS called and said they needed a kinder, more patient Maksim Chmerkovskiy! :dancing banana:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Look me straight in the eye and tell me that I'm not the best thing that ever happened to you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

"Look into my eyes...you're getting sleepy...you're under my control,when I count to three...you'll take me to the Doggie store and buy me treats.......THREE!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey there. You with the stars in your eyes...
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I just love Irish Wolfhounds. Such great big bundles of love. My first thought was the same as the first post, "Shall we dance".


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO The "Caption it" thread :chili: I've been waiting for this haha and I looooove the captions posted. some made me LOL :HistericalSmiley:

When I first saw the picture, something similar to this (bellow) came into my mind ^_^
Lady: "WOWZA, how much you grew"

great pic


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

princessre said:


> Mom: "And they said you were going to be a teacup!"


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------

